# Just bought old Hymer S660 Mercedes auto



## chrisatisis

Well I have put a modest deposit on the camper- Hymer S660 1988 - the total price being £11500. Usual nerves about the purchase as this represents a big chunk of money for me. Appears very solid and genuine 32, 000 miles. Took for a drive and yes, as has been suggested it drives like a slug. I can get used to that! There has been positive talk from a member about turboing the engine so in a couple of months that is a possibility (If this engine can be turbo'd) The sum of approx 2 grand mentioned.One of the plastic name accesories is broken on the side of the van so any suggestions about getting parts new or preferably used most wqelcome. Taking her to my first music festival in two weeks. This cool weather (tents arent great) makes that even more exciting!!

Before I part with the money seller and self are going to go systematically through the vehicle making sure everything works properly - Any advise about this and anything about these vehicles most welcome 

As i live in East Sussex, any suggestions about places to camp very welcome. Thanks, Christopher


----------



## Byronic

When Mercedes make a turbo version of a normally aspirated engine they make a number of modifications to cope with the extra heat, increased cylinder pressures, oil cooling etc, encountered when adding a turbo. They don't just bolt a low pressure unit in and leave it at that.
I've spoken to a number of MB owners who have had disastrous results after having an aftermarket turbo fitted, I dare say it doesn't happen to all. I note that a few of these turbo fitting businesses have disappeared in recent times, wonder why.


----------



## Makzine

:welcome:

Haven't much help on the merc 660 I'm afraid but we have a Fiat based 644 and are based in Kent not far away. :wave:   But  the seller sounds genuine if they are prepared to go through everything with you before you hand over all you lolly.  

Most of all enjoy :banana::rockroll::drive:


----------



## Ozbird

*Ozbird*

THE Golden rule  is REGULAR servicing & inspection,  & try Fairoaks Farm near Steyning in West Sussex....open fires & dogs allowed very basic..plastic loos cold shower great place to test out & play with your new camping toy,  I forsee you having many, many happy trips but do the REGULAR stuff, early spring & late autumn are good times for inspections , don't bother with the turbo much too much hassle & opens the way for eye wateringly expensive bills,(especially Mercs). Use the turbo money to get across the Channel!!
So what if you are going slow? If you wanted speed then you could use a tent & a Ferrari!!
And I bet you are so excited you cannot think of anything else......you are...aren't you?


----------



## kenspain

My Mercedes is 13 years old  auto and runs  as sweet as a nut   so you should be fine with it :have fun:


----------



## scampa

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Robmac

Welcome to the site


----------



## rolandrat

*Hymer 660*

One way to improve the drive is to locate a Merc commercial breaker and buy an overdrive gearbox, they fit without any modifications needed to be carried out. A breaker near Oldham has racks of spares, you will need to get underneath and get the model and serial number off the plate which is attached the the side of the gearbox, the breaker can then match it up with the correct one to fit. You could go a stage further and change the axle diff to give you an even better higher cruising speed but you might find that you will need to change down a little more frequent on long hills. You don't need to bother with a turbo. One other area to check on is the stearing box drop arm oil seal.


----------



## Deleted member 967

We have the S700 on the same Mercedes 410D Chassis, 1992.  

Check the chassis extensions and where they they joint the main chassis near the spring mounting for rust.  We and the garage thought ours were OK last May when we had new rear springs fitted yet if failed its MOT with the same guy in November.  We had to have quite a lot of welding done.  The extensions are an open U shape with the gap to the top and no drain holes in the bottom of the section.

Also check the floor for delamination.

Ours is a manual 5 speed without a turbo and plods along OK.  When wound up she will easily top 75 but you would need to tow a fuel tanker behind.  Average fuel consumption is about 3.5 to 4 miles per litre depending if towing the Smart on a trailer or not.  We has to replace both fan belt tensioners.  We find 50 to 60 mph to be the easiest speeds.

We were in 1st gear climbing up from the coast of Spain to the plain from San Sabastian, but she handled it OK in the crawler lane with the 4 way flashers going and she didn't overheat.

John


----------



## rolandrat

*Hymer S660*

Just a thought, I don't want to scaremonger but bear in mind that with an older motorhome the wireing could be a little tired, in particular behind the dash on the old "A" class types you could be looking at a "birds nest".


----------



## chrisatisis

*HYMER advice please*

Any advice please?? Got a Hymer S660 1988
1.	Fridge Electrolux 3 way: How do I switch the gas on? See the main on/off switches to all the gas appliances. On the fridge there is a dial 1-5 and two other red buttons. One big one that ‘clicks’ like a starter button and a smaller red one with a diagram of finger pressing it. If the fridge doesn’t get cold, is there a way of knowing it’s on?
2.	What’s the red handle next to the driver’s door above the fuses for?
3.	Outside light doesn’t work – know where the fuse is located (if not the ones above)
4.	Is there a way of knowing when my battery(s) is nearly out of charge before completely flat? The batteries appear connected. Wouldn’t mind the running out of ‘leisure’ energy if still had ability to start engine
5.	Anybody fixed a Solar panel to the roof? I have bought a kit. The panel is big at 120 watts. Got a solar panel mounting kit (4 pieces). Intend to glue on with Sikaflex 512 (and cleaner). Wonder whether 4 pieces should be six? Anybody suggest a route to the battery which is in the driver door well? Is there a gap between the outer skin of body and inner?
6.	All help gratefully received


----------



## jelzz

We have an S700 which we bought privately last October.. already been to France and Spain in it.. Not got a turbo but we're quite happy chugging along..  We too have been on the slow lane as we go uphill... That then gives the driver time to look at all the scenery around him :have fun:


----------



## dodge2transit

chrisatisis said:


> Well I have put a modest deposit on the camper- Hymer S660 1988 - the total price being £11500. Usual nerves about the purchase as this represents a big chunk of money for me. Appears very solid and genuine 32, 000 miles. Took for a drive and yes, as has been suggested it drives like a slug. I can get used to that! There has been positive talk from a member about turboing the engine so in a couple of months that is a possibility (If this engine can be turbo'd) The sum of approx 2 grand mentioned.One of the plastic name accesories is broken on the side of the van so any suggestions about getting parts new or preferably used most wqelcome. Taking her to my first music festival in two weeks. This cool weather (tents arent great) makes that even more exciting!!
> 
> Before I part with the money seller and self are going to go systematically through the vehicle making sure everything works properly - Any advise about this and anything about these vehicles most welcome
> 
> As i live in East Sussex, any suggestions about places to camp very welcome. Thanks, Christopher


you realy do need to know what turbo to  fit to your engine befor you go out and buy one if you get the wrong  one or its setup badly you could simply blow the con rods out of the side of the engine if you get it wrong.  thats the only warning i can give you on that other than that mercs  are as pricey as hell to mend.
also regarding parts for the coach, there are motor home breakers about cant help you on were but have seen them on Internet advertising parts from time to time.
have fun with your new toy


----------



## dodge2transit

chrisatisis said:


> Any advice please?? Got a Hymer S660 1988
> 1.	Fridge Electrolux 3 way: How do I switch the gas on? See the main on/off switches to all the gas appliances. On the fridge there is a dial 1-5 and two other red buttons. One big one that ‘clicks’ like a starter button and a smaller red one with a diagram of finger pressing it. If the fridge doesn’t get cold, is there a way of knowing it’s on?
> 2.	What’s the red handle next to the driver’s door above the fuses for?
> 3.	Outside light doesn’t work – know where the fuse is located (if not the ones above)
> 4.	Is there a way of knowing when my battery(s) is nearly out of charge before completely flat? The batteries appear connected. Wouldn’t mind the running out of ‘leisure’ energy if still had ability to start engine
> 5.	Anybody fixed a Solar panel to the roof? I have bought a kit. The panel is big at 120 watts. Got a solar panel mounting kit (4 pieces). Intend to glue on with Sikaflex 512 (and cleaner). Wonder whether 4 pieces should be six? Anybody suggest a route to the battery which is in the driver door well? Is there a gap between the outer skin of body and inner?
> 6.	All help gratefully received



leisure battery should not be used to fire over a engine as there not designed for cranking power/ cranking power is the  burst  of power a batt can deliver to start a engine (cranking amps) , there are pople here that will tell you better how this works i cant  properly explain.
fridge should have a small window at bottom of the inside  that will show the flame lit.
red handle is for the ejector seat,  sorry dont know what that for realy unless you have a step or  for stabilizer legs thats the best my thinking go's


----------



## Funky Farmer

You don't say whereabouts you live. It would be easier for someone to pop over and show you. If you live anywhere near Bedford I certainly will.  It will be an excuse for a run out. I'm sure others would too.

Only during opening hours though :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 967

We have a 1992 S700 Hymer so it is basically the same body (different internal layout) and same Mercedes 410D chassis ours is 5 speed manual.  Now your questions

Any advice please?? Got a Hymer S660 1988
 1. Fridge Electrolux 3 way: How do I switch the gas on? There is a gas tap manifild under the sink. These turn off the fridge, cooker, heater.  See the main on/off switches to all the gas appliances. On the fridge there is a dial 1-5 and two other red buttons. One big one that ‘clicks’ like a starter button and a smaller red one with a diagram of finger pressing it. You must hold the button with the finger on in and then operate the spark on until it lights.  You will hear it pop.  Keep holding in the finger button for about 30 or 45 seconds (This is the flame failure override button or it may be the knob with the numbers on it)  If the fridge doesn’t get cold, is there a way of knowing it’s on?  Go to the vent outside and you will feel the exhaust is warm
 2. What’s the red handle next to the driver’s door above the fuses for?  That disconnect the leisure batteries fon the internal electtrics and power step if fitted Leave it on all the time 
 3. Outside light doesn’t work – know where the fuse is located (if not the ones above)  The outside light is an extra so where they have located the fuse is any bodies business.  If it is next to the toilet compartment you may have a 12 socket in there that they have tapped off
 4. Is there a way of knowing when my battery(s) is nearly out of charge before completely flat? The batteries appear connected. Wouldn’t mind the running out of ‘leisure’ energy if still had ability to start engine  The two systems are independant.  You will have two batteries in the box inder the drivers seat.  The one with all the little wires going to it is your leisure battery.  The other one is the starter. You will have a panel that tells you the voltage of battery 1 the starter and battery 2 the leisure  you should also have an amp meter there that shows how much you are drawing or putting into the batteries.
 5. Anybody fixed a Solar panel to the roof? I have bought a kit. The panel is big at 120 watts. Got a solar panel mounting kit (4 pieces). Intend to glue on with Sikaflex 512 (and cleaner). Wonder whether 4 pieces should be six? Anybody suggest a route to the battery which is in the driver door well?
We have 2 x 130 watt panels one across the rear of the vehicle and another in line with and behind the large central rooflight.  We fed the wire through the roof into the wardrobe, then behind the panel above the sink and through the lockers to the front using the existing trunking which is in your cupboards (your internal lights wires etc goes through them).  I fitted a piece of 16mm x 25mm trunking down from here to floor level and along to the batteries. (If it was to do the job again I would use 25 x 25mm trunking).  I mounted the regulator between the drop down bed and the front cupboard.  We used a Morningstar Duo regulator and that splits the available charge 90/10 to the batteries so you vehicle battery is also getting some of the solar charge.  If it is fully charged the charge goes to the leisure batteries.  We find we lose about 1 to 2Ah per day from our starter battery when it is not in use.  We have had up to 100Ah a day from the two pannels. We were supplied with two strips that fitted the short side of the panels.  They need the air flow under then.  I fitted the meter through the wardrobe wall.   In the poor weather yesterday we only got 12.9 Ah in total from the 260watt pannels.
Is there a gap between the outer skin of body and inner? No every bit of wiring is fed theough the inside of the van inside trunking as are your water and waste pipes

I hope this helps.

John


----------

